# What can I do to recover pics??....help



## husky_mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, I´m no teven sure where to put this but since this section had more viewers and I´m kinda of a noob thought of asking here....

yesterday I took some pics at a school event and everything was fine.... I went home and somehow "bumped" the camera (Canon S3)... a very slightly bump... I turned too close to the wall :er:... then when I went to chekc on the pics it said "memory card error" or something so I turned it off again (it was off when I bumped)... then on again and the last two pics said "unidentified image"...the previous to last was even turned to a question mark, while the last one was still the pic but in smaller version and both had the "unidentified" leyend.... so I thought turning it off again the on again and nothing...I took another pic of a cloth and it was fine... but the last pic (people) turned into the pic I took (cloth)... so the last pic and the pic after that taken were the same now...... what can I do??

later on the afternoon i took some other pics and turned it off.. then on to check on them and got the memory card error again... than the last pics also displayed the unidentified image thing....

what can I do to recover the pics mostly the one of the people one that was converted to the cloth one (not sure why or how that happened)... the other last one was of a dog... which still shows the image but in small size that I don´t care if it can´t be recovered... but what can I do??

please help!!... it really wasn´t that big bump...and it was more towards one side of the camera and the front part... the memory slot in in the bottom part or the opossite side....

thanks for reading my super long post


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you can get recovery softwear, have a look at the scandisk(or which ever brand your card is) website maybe? 
good luck


----------



## Socrates (Jun 13, 2008)

husky_mom said:


> Hi, I´m no teven sure where to put this but since this section had more viewers and I´m kinda of a noob thought of asking here....
> 
> yesterday I took some pics at a school event and everything was fine.... I went home and somehow "bumped" the camera (Canon S3)... a very slightly bump... I turned too close to the wall :er:... then when I went to chekc on the pics it said "memory card error" or something so I turned it off again (it was off when I bumped)... then on again and the last two pics said "unidentified image"...the previous to last was even turned to a question mark, while the last one was still the pic but in smaller version and both had the "unidentified" leyend.... so I thought turning it off again the on again and nothing...I took another pic of a cloth and it was fine... but the last pic (people) turned into the pic I took (cloth)... so the last pic and the pic after that taken were the same now...... what can I do??
> 
> ...


It sounds like the bump damaged your camera and its ability to read the contents of the card.  If I'm correct, the good news is that the pictures can easily be recovered but the bad news is that your camera probably needs repair.  However, first steps first...

1. Buy a card reader.  They're very inexpensive, being nothing more that a plastic card holder with a USB plug.  Make certain that you get the correct reader for your card type.  Remove the card from the camera, insert into reader and plug the reader into your computer.  The card will appear like an external drive.  You can open it and drag the photos onto your hard drive.

2. Put the card back into the camera and try to format it.  If successful, try a few pics etc., etc.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 13, 2008)

I really hope the camera is not damaged... it really was a very slight bump...it´s not like I dropped it or crash with the wall while running....

the card is either kignston or scandisk... will have to check


----------



## Moglex (Jun 13, 2008)

Before you try anything else, make sure the card is still properly seated in its slot.

If it isn't you will get weird and possibly intermittant results.


----------



## icassell (Jun 13, 2008)

I also think it's unlikely the card was damaged with a little bump.  The card reader idea is a good one and will come in handy in the future as well.


----------



## Socrates (Jun 13, 2008)

husky_mom said:


> I really hope the camera is not damaged... it really was a very slight bump...it´s not like I dropped it or crash with the wall while running....
> 
> the card is either kignston or scandisk... will have to check


I didn't mean the card brand, I meant the card type. (Example: my camera uses an "SD" card.) You want to be certain that the card fits in the card reader.

I certainly hope that your camera is OK but let's go step by step. With some degree of luck, Moglex's hunch is correct. In any event, first you want to recover the photos, then format the card and see what happens.

By the way, if the camera is damaged, the warranty (if still in force) might cover you.  (I'm assuming that the camera body has not been destroyed.)


----------



## PhotoDonkey (Jun 13, 2008)

She's got a Canon.  Don't all Canon's use CF Cards?


----------



## Socrates (Jun 13, 2008)

PhotoDonkey said:


> She's got a Canon.  Don't all Canon's use CF Cards?



No clue.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Jun 13, 2008)

PhotoDonkey said:


> She's got a Canon.  Don't all Canon's use CF Cards?



The canon S3 takes SD cards, but in answer to your question, no, examples would be the canon XTi- CF, or their new XSI - SD, even some of their point n shoots take CF cards, but not many. most of the smaller ones take SD


----------



## BrandonS (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd take the card out and put it back in.  Maybe it got dislodged.


----------



## MRivera (Jun 14, 2008)

The card reader is a good idea. Try that first, if it doesn't work I know Ritz Camera offers a card recovery service. Not sure what is their fee but that is another option in case the other suggestions posted here doesn't work.
Good luck and hope that your camera is not damege


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jun 14, 2008)

card readers are a great option; if that fails, however, i'd look into recovery software - even if it's a third party software that's focused only on recovering "lost data"


----------



## bblaine (Jun 14, 2008)

also, if you have to call canon with your warranty, don't tell them you bumped it, just tell them what it's doing... just incase.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks....

yes my card is SD... and it´s properly in it´s place.. will go get a card reader today  or tomorrow to check things out.... if it doesn´t works I´ll look into a recovery program... and if it all fails (crosses fingers to not) I´ll have to search for my warranty...just got it this last december... but got it in USA and I live in Mexico...

I just can´t figure what happened.... I really wish it´s just a card malfunction, because other way how in the world did a tinsy bitsy bump caused this....weird.... 

thank you all for support.. I´ll keep you updated with what anything turns up


----------



## FelixiaJepsen (Jan 6, 2014)

It's likely that the bump causes some damage to the memory card or camera reader. You may take out memory card and then connect memory card to computer with a card reader. This will make it work if camera got problem reading the memory card. You may read wiki below if you do not know much about memory card reader
http://goo.gl/xUxhyb

You can get a memory card reader from ebay or amazon if you dont have one. It should be quite cheap, around $2.

If still have problem, you may check whether memory card shows as a drive letter in computer. If not, you can go to device manager and then assign a drive letter to the memory card. see this guide
http://goo.gl/YHA7zS

After you can see the memory card on computer as a drive letter, try to open it. If still have problem, follow this guide
http://goo.gl/zRL9Tl

If you have to format the memory card, please remember to check "Quick format" option. Also, do not use the memory card before you get back all your pics.

After you restored all your files, you can then do a low level format and see whether you are able to use it in camera.


----------

